# German Nationals 2010



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2010)

I was a bit surprised there was no thread for this rather large competition???

Results are up
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Germany2010

Plenty of NR and another sub 10 for Erik:
9.81 9.44 9.46 13.38 8.58 = 9.57 ER


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2010)

All the germans discuss it in their own forum 

Also CONNY ER 2X2 AVG

omfg conny 10.06 avg 

yay conny got the free trip to euro.


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Mats. He had an 17.97 average. And Erik did an sub 10 average. Congrats!


----------



## Ron (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks to Sébastien, Berit, Fabian, Kristina and the Maik for organising this great competition! They are a joy to work with. It was hard work, but it paid off. We had a lot of media attention, which is not only good for our sponsors, but also for us.

I was told that I was grumpy, actually that I am grumpy at most competitions. Maybe it is the age difference... Maybe it is the stress before and during the competition...
I do feel that sometimes people are too playish in competitions. I want everyone to have fun and have a great time. But when you are on stage or supposed to be on stage then please behave. Don't smash timers and then claim an extra solve, don't bring your cube up to half an hour late when you have been called 10 times, don't be picky on whom you judge for, don't lend your puzzles to other people when you need to compete yourself, stay in the competitors area, use clean puzzles with decent stickers, clear the stage at the beginning of an event, et cetera. If sometimes I am a bit angry, then maybe you deserved it, maybe you just violated the regulations or maybe I am acting to give you a signal. Yesterday, because of the attending media, it was extra important to stick to the time schedule; we did not want them to miss the finals. Just remember that we love organising competitions and having fun with all of you.
I think I am quite a nice guy.

Congratulations to Erik for his great ER. And to all competitors who finished in top positions or set personal or regional records.

Have fun!

Ron
PS: 3 of my Stackmat timers are missing. If you found one with my name on it...


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 13, 2010)

Ron said:


> I think I am quite a nice guy.



Indeed you are! 

Thanks as well for your great work!


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice, I see some very good times.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Congrats Mats. He had an 17.97 average.


lol, I thought that was OH.


----------



## Laura O (Sep 13, 2010)

Ron said:


> I think I am quite a nice guy.



I agree and I agree with your explanation. 
We talked about that yesterday evening: there are always some people who don't seem to be able to find a good compromise between having fun at a competition and taking it seriously. It's good to have someone (and not only you, but also Sébastien and all the others) who sticks to the rules and makes it possible to have a fair competition for every single competitor.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

Ron said:


> Thanks to Sébastien, Berit, Fabian, Kristina and the Maik for organising this great competition!* They are a joy to work with.* It was hard work, but it paid off.



Amen to that! 



Ron said:


> I was told that I was grumpy, actually that I am grumpy at most competitions. Maybe it is the age difference... Maybe it is the stress before and during the competition...



Maybe the age difference, but in my opinion people should respect you for that rather than taking advantage of it. I don't know why, but people - mostly newcomers - are afraid of you. They shouldn't be!



Ron said:


> I do feel that sometimes people are too playish in competitions. I want everyone to have fun and have a great time. But when you are on stage or supposed to be on stage then please behave. *Don't smash timers and then claim an extra solve, don't bring your cube up to half an hour late when you have been called 10 times, don't be picky on whom you judge for, don't lend your puzzles to other people when you need to compete yourself, stay in the competitors area, use clean puzzles with decent stickers, clear the stage at the beginning of an event, et cetera.*



And these are not even some extra requirements, these are common things to do, especially in a big competition.



Ron said:


> If sometimes I am a bit angry, then maybe you deserved it, maybe you just violated the regulations or maybe I am acting to give you a signal. Yesterday, because of the attending media, it was extra important to stick to the time schedule; we did not want them to miss the finals. Just remember that we love organising competitions and having fun with all of you.
> *I think I am quite a nice guy.*



Not only a nice guy, but if someone gets to know you better, you are a fun guy too!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

And Breandan! You are doing 8 seconds solves in competition?! You're a towel! 

Also: Podium WR!  31.18, amazing!


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2010)

I think large competitions like this deserve someone who's keeping everybody in line.
As you mentioned, with the national TV coverage, it is important to show that these are real competitions, not just informal gatherings.

On a personal note:
I found you and Sébastien very helpfull and approachable (even when you where very busy) with questions regarding my daughters participation.

Grumpy? Nah... 
Perhaps a "brombeer" at times?

This afternoon the competition will be featured on the German ZDF TV channel:
12.15h Drehscheibe Deutschland
Faszination Zauberwürfel
Deutsche Speedcube-Meisterschaft 

They filmed my daughter with two cameras during her final solve and asked some questions so we may be on the show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrbRb_VCSBI final solve for the TV cameras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU7G12-7si8 her fastest solve

Proud daddy

More videos later


----------



## Shortey (Sep 13, 2010)

wtf conny


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> I was a bit surprised there was no thread for this rather large competition???



I'm not surprised that a thread, titled like this hasn't been made. 

In other words: typo in the title, a mod should fix it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 13, 2010)

wat cornelius 15s OH solve


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Ron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to Sébastien, Berit, Fabian, Kristina and the Maik for organising this great competition! They are a joy to work with. It was hard work, but it paid off. We had a lot of media attention, which is not only good for our sponsors, but also for us.
> 
> ...



RvB: Grizzly Bear at first site, Grumpy Bear at second, Teddy Bear when you know him! (but disturb a competition and the grizzly shows up again)


----------



## Escher (Sep 13, 2010)

The single NR for the UK is a lot better O_O
Maybe Breandan FINALLY skipped PLL in a solve?

Congrats to Erik, Conny, Breandan, Karl and all the other sick times at that comp...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Escher said:


> The single NR for the UK is a lot better O_O
> Maybe Breandan FINALLY skipped PLL in a solve?



8.08. Nice. 

Also, 2.76 2x2 avg? Whoah, with only a 2.68 single; very consistent. When will someone break the WR?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Also, *2.76 2x2 avg*? Whoah, *with* only *a 2.86 single*; very consistent.



Answering your question: No. A 2.76 average with a best single of 2.86 is very unlikely. 



RCTACameron said:


> When will someone break the WR?



Also answering your question: 2010.12.11.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Also, *2.76 2x2 avg*? Whoah, *with* only *a 2.86 single*; very consistent.
> ...



Sorry, 2.68. I've fixed it now. 




Olivér Perge said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > When will someone break the WR?
> ...



On a day with no announced comps on it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...



Stupid question, stupid answer.


----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that I was grumpy, actually that I am grumpy at most competitions. Maybe it is the age difference... Maybe it is the stress before and during the competition...
> ...



Haha, i also was afraid of Ron (and even more of Ton) at my first competition. But only until they've talked to me. It's exactly like Arnaud said.

I found the German Nationals pretty well organized. And there were even almost never too few judges/scramblers available.
But i can understand why you get grumpy sometimes. I've noticed this half-an-hour-too-late-in-order-to-spend-15+-minutes-on-a-bld-solve guy myself...


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratz Erik to 9.57! Without Faz hanging around this would be an incredible WR.:tu


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am quite a nice guy.
> ...



Yes you are a really nice guy


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 13, 2010)

This was such a nice competition! 
Hopefully it will be there in Movie Park again!


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 13, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> This was such a nice competition!
> Hopefully it will be there in Movie Park again!



Yeah, if it is in movie park next year I will come. I could'nt come because I have camp next week.


----------



## Erik (Sep 13, 2010)

Did you know?

- Breandan is so coool?
- He finally got his PLL skip? (8.08) 
- It was his first after like 200 official solves?
- The competition was in Movie world with roller-coasters and stuff? 
- The schedule was so busy I only went in 2 roller-coasters...
- The personnel of the park was grumpy?
- Ron wasn't? (srsly how did people get that impression?)
- The first few years I cube I was a bit scared of Ron?
- It was just because he is just intimidating with what he all has done for the WCA?
- Almost got sub-1:10 5x5 AGAIN?
- Almost got a sub-4 7x7 now? 

- ER ?? huh? Still don't know how I did that...
- The solves in the final were probably solve 3,4,5,6 and 7 on the cube I used?
- It was Breandans nice GuHong?
- Thanks so much for it!!! (he gave it to me afterwards!!!)
- In return I had to get up at 5 in the morning to drive him to the station?

- Conny is crazy too?
- Nora is crazy too??? She got a non-lucky 11.28 with like 3 second A-perm  *proud*
- She and some others got really wet at the waterslide?
- We all were wet anyway after the competition was over.......

- Dave!!! 
- Mike!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2010)

Reconstructions of my 2.76 ER 2x2 avg:

1. F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' *2.83*
x R' U' R U R' U2' (R2 U2' R' U2' R2 U')

2. R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R' U' *(4.09)*
x U R U R' U' (R' U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2')

3. R2 U F R2 F R U F U2 *2.69*
x' z x' F R U' R' U' ( F R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R)

4. R2 U2 R U' F U' R *2.77*
x2 R2' U2' R U (R U R' U R U2 R') (R2' F2 R2 U)

5. F R' U F R2 F' U R' F' *(2.68)*
z2 U' R2' U' R U (F R U R' y' U R' U' R U' R')

Here is the video of it.

The 3x3 10.06 avg NR will follow as well as some other videos 
It was an awesome competition. I'm very, very happy with my times. I will go into them later


----------



## whauk (Sep 13, 2010)

my best OH average so far. (also winning avg)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

whauk said:


> my best OH average so far. (also winning avg)



Nice average! 

(And time to change signature. )


----------



## @uguste (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> Reconstructions of my 2.76 ER 2x2 avg:
> 
> 1. F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' *2.83*
> x R' U' R U R' U2' (R2 U2' R' U2' R2 U')
> ...



lol easy scramblesI did sub-4 avg and I'm not even sub-5 avg12


----------



## NoraC (Sep 13, 2010)

Erik said:


> Did you know?
> - Nora is crazy too??? She got a non-lucky 11.28 with like 3 second A-perm  *proud*


Hahaha yes the 11.28 single was really,really good for me  it was such a nice solve. completly non lucky but no pause  only slow LL, 6 seconds f2l (conny told me) LL was anti sune and A perm ahhhh so slow! that had to be a LL sub 4 but Ok I am really proud about the solve


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2010)

German TV footage:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...37540/Speedcubing:-Zauberwürfel-Meisterschaft

My daughter is at 1:20 in the video 

EDIT: wtf happend with gefur...tet????


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 14, 2010)

I became German Champion for 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4! Very happy about that 
The 3x3 1st place got me the ticket for EURO 2010   

Good results for me:
3x3 8.93 single (NL), 10.06 avg NR
2x2 2.76 avg ER !!! 
4x4 46.61 single and 2 52 avgs, once with counting 59 :fp
5x5 1:19.55 single NR (WTF), that's my best solve ever and my 2nd best solve is 1:28 
OH 15.88 PLL skip single, another 17.36 pll skip and 2 17.xy non-luckys. 21.26 avg (3rd place)
master magic: 2.68 single, 3.04 avg after 3 month of not touching it  it was faster than the previous NR but I still only got 3rd D:
BLD 1:21 single with guessing the last target  (2nd place)
and magic 3rd place with 1.28 avg (normal)

All in all an awesome (!) competition. I want to thank Ron, Basti, Berit, Hanneke, Fabi und everyone else who helped for making it possible 

See you all (or at least some of you) in Budapest 

EDIT:
My winning avg - yes, it was really bad  It was due to me being nervous and two +2s which turned a possible 11.42 avg into 12.01 :/ Still enough to win though


----------

